

Ask HN: How do you get Freelance Gigs? - knes

Hello,<p>I'm currently working on my own startup but would gladly take some income from Freelance gigs on the side.<p>This is where it get "complicated". I'm a Biz guy / marketing / growth hacker / whatever you want to call it. I can do the whole shabang such as SEO, Market research, Product marketing, Digital Strategies, etc.<p>Also, I'm in Europe, Between Paris &#38; Brussels.  And Mostly looking to do remote work. I can work with people in the US no problem.<p>I've tried looking on oDesk but the hourly rates are ridiculous and I couldn't find any Freelance website for marketing jobs. I could however find a tons for coding jobs.<p>Anyone can point me in the right direction?<p>Thanks
======
smartwater
Part of marketing yourself is demonstrating your value. When you do that, you
don't need to race to the bottom on price. If you're a marketer, why are you
trying to use a freelance site?

I've seen marketers who can setup something as simple as a Squidoo or Tumblr
and turn it into thousands of dollars of business. If you can't even do that,
I'd say you're not as good at marketing as you think.

I've noticed that a lot of hopeful entrepreneurs overestimate their abilities.
And it's damaging to their career. How can you grow and learn if you're lying
to yourself?

~~~
fossley
Spot on.

------
sprobertson
If you're a marketing/growth hacker you should be further ahead than most
freelancers already (I'm a good coder but don't know anything about marketing;
I mostly find jobs through previous jobs). Were I to have your skills I'd try
setting up a website for myself that advertised my services and using
SEO/marketing knowledge to get the word out to local businesses, especially
startups.

------
vellum
Have you tried attending some meetups in Paris? Go to the coder ones. Berlin
has a good startup scene as well. Another option is to travel to SF for a few
weeks and go to some meetups there.

------
Toph
A growth hacker means you can hack. Why not take on the coding jobs?

~~~
knes
My coding skills are not sufficient enough to takes on those jobs. :(

~~~
Toph
Then I'm not sure if you should claim to be a growth hacker. My impressions of
the term is someone who is proficient at both coding and marketing...

------
ahmedaly
go to freelancer.com

